# My Uzi Weighs Two Tons



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Daniel, Matthew and I had a Uzi Weighs a Ton Herfing in Summerville, SC. I love getting with the boys to herf. Daniel brought his stash of Uzi Weighs a Ton. Thought I would share some pics. Somehow I ended up with two. Let's face it....I can't let a awesome cigar go to waste.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like a good time! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm still wanting to try one. I've heard they are delicious!

Looks like a very good time was had. I'm jealous!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

The Uzi is an awesome smoke!

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

very nice! I too am jealous...haven't had that cigar yet!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Double barrel please!! Hahahaha - great job!

I can't wait to try one of those. Maybe one day soon as my local B&M told me he is trying to get them in. We shall see!


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

looks meaty!


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

I was glad that Daniel was willing to share these. We are all going to have to get together and bring our UZI's. Any Puffers out there game for an UZI get together?


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

I had a fun time, smoking my second Uzi made me wish I had more than 5 left...might have to get a few next month again so I have some to rest for a while.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like a great time was had by all...love it! My b&m is supposed to be getting the uzi...can't wait to try them!


----------

